# Firewall Blocking MSN Messenger?



## Tinghting (May 14, 2006)

I run the McAfree firewall along with the window's firewall on my computer. I've edited the settings on both firewalls to allow MSN Messenger 7.5 but whenever I sign on I get the "MSN Messenger has encountered a problem and needs to close" message. I've checked other forums online and all the signs point to my firewall and I'm not sure what to do. The thing is though, Windows Messenger has no problem signing on. 

I'm quite confused.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You shouldn't be using two firewalls at once, it will consume system resources. Besides, the windows firewall isn't even worth running. Is MSN messenger on the allowed applications list of McAfee firewall? Add it if its not.


----------



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

I agree with TheMatt. You shouldnt run both firewalls at the same time. i would disable Windows Firewall (its crap) and Keep McAfee Personal Firewall


----------

